# the verdict on Red Heart yarn



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've heard different things on Red Heart yarn. Is it any good? I found a pattern from them that I want to use, and they have some pretty colors, but if it doesn't last I'll go with a better quality yarn and just use their pattern! Thanks in advance!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am not fond of acrylics but Red Heart has been around for a long time. I tried their "Heart and Sole" sock yarn. Generally I prefer to use better quality yarns, that's just me.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

((((((( I like their yarn for certain things. I was crocheting scarf, hat and mitt set for the Inn of the Good Shepherd (Ontario, CAN) last winter and bought their super saver for that project.

I did think it was a coarser grind than I would have preferred, though and since have gone to I Love This yarn in acrylic. They now have it stocked at Hobby Lobby to include the sport and cotton weights.

When I use RH for shawls, I go up about four hook sizes for a softer FO.

Knitting with RH, too works for some projects then I go back to ILTY for charity work there as well. The acrylic is truly soft and a good weight. I believe it's at least a #4.

I'm rather in love with Baby Bee's #4 (?) 50-50% cotton-acrylic; It's nice and supple, soft, stretchy, available in a wide range of colors and variegated, also; Not just for babies, eh? LOL!!

I will never put acrylic on a baby again unless going down to baby weight yarn. LOL!!

Enjoy!

Hope this helps!
~~~~~~~


MsMallo said:


> I've heard different things on Red Heart yarn. Is it any good? I found a pattern from them that I want to use, and they have some pretty colors, but if it doesn't last I'll go with a better quality yarn and just use their pattern! Thanks in advance!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

My issue with acrylic yarns is they are such a fire hazard and do not meet safety standards for sleepwear or bedding (aside from just feeling icky compared to say..merino, alpaca and other quality yarns).

I'd rather knit less and knit with better quality materials.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not fond of acrylic yarns either but what about a young, brand new Mom that doesn't understand the need to hand wash??? I have some thing to do for a new winter baby and I know it will not be taken care of properly--can you see felting in the future??


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rumrunner, while "easy care" is important, you can achieve that without the safety risk by using "super wash" wools or cotton blends. Acrylics are horribly dangerous when it comes to fires....they "melt" and weld into the skin. Years ago we (the US)set fire safety standards for infants and children's sleepwear, bedding and fabrics used to make either..why yarns have escaped the same fire safety standards amazes me..and scares me!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great, didn't even THINK about the fire hazard, the iamge to your left is 75% acrylic BABY BLANKET. Maybe I'll knit another in a safer yarn... It just seemed that everything was difficult to care for, and with it being for a baby I wanted washer and dryer friendly yarn while also being soft and pretty. I'll try to avoid Red Heart at least for baby stuff....
Thanks everyone...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

my issue with red heart and other acryllics is the feel...but even they have responded to the market and now one of my faves is the Red Heart Simply Soft....i just love the way it feels and use it fairly often...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

MsMallo, I think most people forget the fire safety aspect. Superwash wools are very easy care, offer more warmth than acrylic and feel much better too!


----------



## iamaknitter (Mar 12, 2011)

I have used Red Heart yarns for more than 40 years and have found it to be very good. It is washable and holds its shape well. Good Luck


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with the Simply Soft, it is the only Red Heart I use. There are better acrylics on the market. A little more expensive than RH but a better hand. I love the softer, more pliable yarns. There are some wools out there that are harsher than RH!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Ido a lot of prayer shawls and didn't think about the fire safety hazard for our senior citizens in assisted living facilities or nursing homes. 

Thanks for bringing this to those of us who didn't stop to think about our seniors. 

I will be changing to something much better myself. 
Happy knitting or crocheting. Love this forum. Learn so much from you all.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Ido a lot of prayer shawls and didn't think about the fire safety hazard for our senior citizens in assisted living facilities or nursing homes. 

Thanks for bringing this to those of us who didn't stop to think about our seniors. 

I will be changing to something much better myself. 
Happy knitting or crocheting. Love this forum. Learn so much from you all.


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Ido a lot of prayer shawls and didn't think about the fire safety hazard for our senior citizens in assisted living facilities or nursing homes. 

Thanks for bringing this to those of us who didn't stop to think about our seniors. 

I will be changing to something much better myself. 
Happy knitting or crocheting. Love this forum. Learn so much from you all.


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

If I'm going to use acrylics I would always choose Lion Brand Wool-Ease over Red Heart. Very nice feel to it, I've used it a lot.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW! Great topic... I never thought about the fire safety.
Love this forum. Learn so much from you all you. 
Thank you ALSO MUCH.....;]


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW! Great topic... I never thought about the fire safety.
Love this forum. Learn so much from you all you. 
Thank you ALL SO MUCH.....;]


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I find that the Red Heart does soften up when washed. I mainly make scarves. When I wash them I machine wash and put them in those mesh bags. I air dry them so I can pull them into shape. I also buy the Caron pounders. My friend gives me her "left-overs". She uses RH and also gets from Mary Maxim (sp?) and Herschners. Thanks for bringing up the fire hazard issue. Something to think about.


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

I have used RH for years and it does work for some things--but it does pill on sweaters. I did not buy enough yarn for an afghan and bought same color later and they did not match...did say no dye lot on skeins, and it was aran color. So do buy enough yarn. fayzee


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have yet to figure out how they can say "no dye lot" on various yarns. I had 2 different skeins of a varigated that said "no dye lot" that were totally different colors. I think the Caron says "no dye lot" too (the pound ones). They are dated so if I might need more than a pound (I needed that for a shawl) I look for the date on the package. For me it doesn't usually matter because I make mainly scarves or I am using up the stash everyone seems to be giving me! All donations are accepted!


----------



## 12773 (Mar 21, 2011)

For economic reasons, I pretty much use Red Heart and Lion Brand. I don't do "next to the skin" items so the slight scatchiness of these two doesn't matter much. I also use Caron Simply Soft for baby blankets and crochet.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Check out the Love That Cotton. It comes in various gauges, is 100% cotton, uber soft and economical. I find it at Hobby Lobby. Made a beautiful baby blanket with some pretty green.


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

For economic reasons I also use Red Heart. I was using the Super Saver and found that some of the colors are soft while others are stiff. I now use their Soft collection, which I like. One thing that I NEVER thought of was the fire hazard! I am going to have to give my yarn choices some thought now.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have used Red Heart yarn for over 30 years. I have blankets and sweaters made from it that are over 20 to 25 years old, and still look great. I wash things in Woolite and dry them in the dryer on permanent press. Just read the label and follow the instructions for care, anything you make from Red Heart yarn should last a long time if cared for properly.


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

Emily
Redheart is to scratchy for me, they do have softer stuff, but it is still very cheap yarn. I must say it wears like iron though It is a lot of work to make stuff so I like use nicer yarns/natural fibers .
peggy


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I do a lot of knitting for charities and use only super saver Red Heart and some one pounder Caron. Caron gets a little fuzzy on the ends though. It is fine with the larger size needles. As far as being a fire hazard anything will melt or burn...some things faster than others. I would be more concerned with something that is going to hold up in the washing and drying because no one is going to give special attention to hand washables. Every thing goes in hot water and a hot dryer. It has to survive along with the false teeth, crayons and other goodies found in the laundry.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Very good point about the fire resistance of wool. I do like wool-ease and I love working with Bamboo-ewe. I was just remembering my very careful daughter and she felted a wool-ease sweater so now it's fine for a teddy bear!


----------



## Bellissima Yarns (Mar 28, 2011)

I find red heart yarn to be of inferior quality, rough and washes with a terrible scratchy resulting feel to it. Really, there is little reason to use it except for kindergarten art! paula in Minnesota


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

PaKnitter.....Thanks for the laugh this morning, I needed the chuckle. Your comment regarding finding false teeth in the laundry...too funny.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

i like paton, caron, loops and threads, impeccable and vanna's for the commercials. The hand spun is for special things and people who appreciate it. I do like the softer red hearts, but not the original. I do not like the boucle, forgot the brand, it breaks. Have fun. I've found so many new sites from here I am spending too much time on here.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

i have used it for kids sweaters for years. i find it is great. they outgrow it before they can do anything to it. it ashes well. i make it for their hallowen and christmas sweaters,too. i find the christmss stockings have stretched outt of shape and get bigger every year. which can be a problem. over all i like it. for adults no


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi! Red heart yarn will last a long time and washes and dries up just fine. The problem with substituting red heart for another worested weight yarn is that red heart tends to be a little heavier thus making the artical come out larger that expected unless you do a swatch first and use a needle size to fit the pattern gauge. I haven't used all the different yarns red heart has available now, so I'm not sure if this holds true for all of their yarns. I don't use red heart very much; usually just for slippers and mittens. Red heart does not decompose like other yarns do therefore they are not eco friendly. Hope you find this helpfull. Norita from WI


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

I have used RH yarn for a lot of years. Love the colors and they hold up well for washing & drying in the machines. I find no fault with them. I do think the super saver is a little thicker then the classic bbut if you live on a limited income like me I think RH is okay & pretty colors. Nina


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

Someone posted the problem with "no dye lot" skeins not matching. We've all had that happen, I think. Here's the way I solved it: when buying the skeins READ THE BARCODE on each skein. If they don't match, beware! (Learned the hard way, too!).


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

I encourage all NEW knitters to start with the economy Red Heart yarn because of my own experience as to how much I messed up. I still have a stash of it and go to it when I am not sure how something will work out.

However, Red Heart has a wonderful plush yarn that is only available in the winter. I have a stash of it - it is wonderful for shawls and scarves. Very cozy. 

I can't work with a lot of wools because of a wool allergy, but I have to agree that washable wools clearly are superb.


----------



## Katheknitter (Jan 24, 2011)

I have used RH for a couple baby blankets. I used a fabric softener, which made the blankets so soft and smell great. There are so many better yarns out there for baby blankets etc. Right now I am using "Lion Brand" BABY SOFT, nice yarn.
Kathi from California


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

I use alot of Red Heart yarns when knitting for my dgds. I have a daughter-in-law who just can not "get it" about washing woolens by hand or gently. RH holds up great when the items are tossed in to washloads with jeans, towels, etc. I love to knit for my dgds even though their mother is so ignorant.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I've used Red Heart for years. I guess it's because that was the major yarn on the shelves. Must say, it was a good yarn at the time. NOw, I don't know what they did to it, it is coarse. The company really cheapened their product. I still use some of their products, but the majority of the time I go for a better yarn. I use the R H in afghans, it makes up a good firm body garment. So really it's not a bad yarn, just cheaper & their quality is not there any more.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Acrylic yarn is not very warm or soft compared to natural fibers and although it can be washed, it doesn't look attractive after several washings. If there is concern about wool allergies, bamboo or cotton combined with other natural fibers will work. There are now even milk and soy yarns available that are wonderfully soft. My feeling is that if one is putting the time and effort into knitting or crocheting something, it deserves a better quality yarn. And those usually feel better to work with than Red Heart. It's worth the extra $$ to end up with a quality product that looks and feels wonderful.


----------



## cadetkira (Jan 25, 2011)

I use Red Heart a good bit. I like their Simply Soft but the Super Saver is great for some projects. Fire safety is a concern, but I use this for gifts going to our soldiers in Afghanistan. They need hats for warmth and loose slippers to wear over their socks when they sleep. These work well and a fire is the least of their concerns. How many fires have you had in your life? I had one, and never got within 50' of the flames. For babies, definitely use something safer, but most adults can handle it.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm knitting a sea farer's scarf, using RH for the ends and LionBrand's wool ease for the ribbed section. It's working out very nicely. I'm not real keen on RH,but I have to find some use for it, as I have collected so much of it! It is good for afghans, because it is very sturdy, but I forgot the fire hazard. Maybe I'll just give it to my cats! They would definetly make a HUGE yarn ball!


----------



## katekb (Mar 25, 2011)

I am allergic to acrylic yarn, as it makes my hands burn while working with it. Needless to say, that I had bought it in the past, only to have given it away now. Just started knitting again after 40+ years, and there are so many kinds of yarn now to choose from, that do not have acrylic, Thank goodness!!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

katekb said:


> I am allergic to acrylic yarn, as it makes my hands burn while working with it. Needless to say, that I had bought it in the past, only to have given it away now. Just started knitting again after 40+ years, and there are so many kinds of yarn now to choose from, that do not have acrylic, Thank goodness!!


As I mentioned earlier, Love that Cotton is a great newer yarn, is uber soft and comes in various gauges. That may become my exclusive go to yarn when I use up the acrylics I have.


----------



## Marie84 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't want to say it's good or bad, but I would much rather use a better grade yarn if I am going to put my time and efforts into what I am knitting. I find that Red Heart yarns knit up "heavy" not as soft. Years ago that was all that I used, I kinda think they've changed their quality of yarn.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I find their Super Saver yarn to be downright scratchy and unpleasant to knit with. It's unfortunate since their choice of colors is the best. Their Soft is OK, but for acrylics I prefer Caron or Lion Vanna's Choice.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I have knitted afghans with Red Heart yarns for a number of years. I have never had a problem and I know one of those afghans is still around and in use 20 years later.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I find guitar picks in the washer/dryer. I just leave a jar on the dryer for them.


a said:


> PaKnitter.....Thanks for the laugh this morning, I needed the chuckle. Your comment regarding finding false teeth in the laundry...too funny.


----------



## urs42 (Mar 30, 2011)

I use Red Heart for charity knitting - and Afghans, but
knitting for babys I like the "Pound of Love" from
Lion Brand - nice colors too


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Red Heart, especially when you know it will have to be washed and dried (especially baby and children's things). Rita


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

I have machine knit and woven with Red Heart yarns and I don't care for them one bit. Unless the tension on the knitting machine is extremely loose or the sett on the loom is 10 or less, the end result is a very stiff, boardlike fabric. But, that's just me. I prefer and better quality yarn and the difference in price isn't that extreme. Try a Caron Simply Soft - they also have some very nice colors.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love this forum. 

Every single thread I open brings me some level of info that I didn't know I needed! 

Example: I Love This Cotton - just bought 4 balls, 153 yards each, on line from Hobby Lobby (with 40% off coupon, on site) - with tax and shipping came to $19 and change (no yarn shops within miles from me). Never thought of 100% cotton, and I am going to try it!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an old slipper pattern that was in a Workbasket Magazine from years ago. I use two strands of Classic or Super Saver Red Heart yarn knitted together for doing those. It does wash well and the slippers retain their shape when dried in dryer. The slippers last a long time even when worn steadily. I also use Red Heart for doing plastic canvas designs.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

So do I. And it is inexpensive.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

And RH would probably be good for knitting a cover for a throw pillow...


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm allergic to wool so I can't knit or crochet with it. I learned to knit (50 years ago as a Girl Scout) using Red Heart yarn and it remains my favorite. I like it because it is heavier and holds up well. Because it is acrylic, I don't use it for baby sweaters, hats, booties, etc., but it is great for stroller blankets and I've made many of those --using Red Heart baby yarn.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Is that like the cotton Sugar and cream?


----------



## SHARONH (Mar 30, 2011)

Personally l dont like Red Heart Yarn. It is thick and heavy and very bulky when finished. If you use an alternative yarn check your tension against that on the pattern instructions. Like l mentioned Red Heart is thicker than most. l would recomend Bernat if you are looking for a comparable priced yarn. Bernat Sateen washes well and looks very nice when finished. 
Good luck. l hope that this helps you.


----------



## knitqueen (Mar 30, 2011)

This is my first post on this site, but I must say, I'm quite disappointed in the feedback about RH. RH is a staple yarn that has been on store shelves for, I suppose a 100 years? Many knitters/crocheters got their start in their chosen craft from this "economical" yarn. I myself started with it and I admit that the "better" brands are very nice to the touch as it slides on my needles. Who wouldn't like top notch yarn, but lets get real. How many babies have we heard about in the news that died in a fire, wrapped in a crocheted blankie made of el cheapo acrylic RH? It seems as though everyone is running scared of acrylic yarn and giving RH a bad rep. here.


----------



## kgaither (Mar 28, 2011)

Wasn't Red Heart the only yarn out there forever? I am not a huge fan because of the scratchiness. I like the other options most that are talked about here already, but I do use it for a throw and such! It does have some bright colors. 

I wouldn't agree that it is only good for kindergarten art work, but that is because it is the first yarn I ever used and I have some loyalty to it. 

I want to learn how to spin! What a better thing could someone receive? I envy those who have the natural fibers growing in their back yard to start from the absolute beginning.


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just love this forum. I have only joined, but already have met many lovely people, and have learned quite a bit. Happy knitting, Rita


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

See, I pay attention, because we are far too tall and lenky to allow hot water or a hot drier to touch anything otehr than towels, sheets socks and udewear! I air dry a lot of out shirts, knit or not just in case. Our laundry get warm temps at best. Thank you though for the reminder that all yarn will burn. You get worked up over something and forget some of the simple truths.


PaKnitter said:


> I do a lot of knitting for charities and use only super saver Red Heart and some one pounder Caron. Caron gets a little fuzzy on the ends though. It is fine with the larger size needles. As far as being a fire hazard anything will melt or burn...some things faster than others. I would be more concerned with something that is going to hold up in the washing and drying because no one is going to give special attention to hand washables. Every thing goes in hot water and a hot dryer. It has to survive along with the false teeth, crayons and other goodies found in the laundry.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

how is the stretching of stockings a problem?! At least for them- it means more room for goodies! LOL


aliceones said:


> i have used it for kids sweaters for years. i find it is great. they outgrow it before they can do anything to it. it ashes well. i make it for their hallowen and christmas sweaters,too. i find the christmss stockings have stretched outt of shape and get bigger every year. which can be a problem. over all i like it. for adults no


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know about the decomposing factor, but I know they have an eco line now.


norita willadsen said:


> Hi! Red heart yarn will last a long time and washes and dries up just fine. The problem with substituting red heart for another worested weight yarn is that red heart tends to be a little heavier thus making the artical come out larger that expected unless you do a swatch first and use a needle size to fit the pattern gauge. I haven't used all the different yarns red heart has available now, so I'm not sure if this holds true for all of their yarns. I don't use red heart very much; usually just for slippers and mittens. Red heart does not decompose like other yarns do therefore they are not eco friendly. Hope you find this helpfull. Norita from WI


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello to all!
I have been knitting and crocheting for over 50 years. Yarns have gone thru a lot of changes in that time, to say the least.
I had forgotten that I had been warned about Red Heart's quality until I recently made a Super Saver purchase of some of their beautiful variegated yarns for scarves. Oh, piffle! Even washed the start of a scarf on the needles and still unhappy with the feel of the item. I returned it all. 
Red Heart now has the fiber manufactured in Mexico, instead of the US or England, for the sake of cost. Check the belly-band of the skein(s) you plan to use; some of the older yarn is the good quality that they had achieved. Simply Soft remains wonderful. Yet.

Good Luck to all.
In stitches, pj

P.S. Red Heart is a great source of patterns. pj


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is the world being outsourced? What a shame.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have some Vanna's choice to make a ghan for my brother and sister in law. Sapphire, Espresso, Burgundy and Beige. I got what was on sale to keep costs down because I thought the colors looked nice together, with the beige to lighten it and set it off. I was limited by how much they had in stock so I have 3 skeins of the colors and 2 of the beige. Anyone with an easy pattern idea that will get me teh biggest possible ghan?

I guess I'll continue looking at natural fibers for the most part, even if they cost more. I was hesitant at first since we are on a lower income that we are used to for the next coupel years, but my hubs is ready to drop $70/mo on a grappling gym I can spend a little more on my project. Its not like I buy yarn monthly anyway.... yet! My biggest thing is the dryer. I know lots of yarn is washable, but a lot still can't go int eh dryer, and especially for baby items I don't want a mom to have to forget to flat dry something. Especially since it can be a pain, which can take the joy out of the item. Back when I only had a few items I couldn't put in the dryer I used them less...

Thank you for all of your input! It has been helpful!
Happy yarnworking to all!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

ooooo! I have no hoby lobby near me, thanks for the info! Didn't even think of them online!


Claire said:


> I just love this forum.
> 
> Every single thread I open brings me some level of info that I didn't know I needed!
> 
> Example: I Love This Cotton - just bought 4 balls, 153 yards each, on line from Hobby Lobby (with 40% off coupon, on site) - with tax and shipping came to $19 and change (no yarn shops within miles from me). Never thought of 100% cotton, and I am going to try it!


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

I find Red Heart to be a good yarn. I have used in items that I sell to others a well as gifts. I use it for charity projects. I use yarns that are not wool. Red Heart is a good
yarn and inexpensive compared to others.
Kitty


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I thought about that with the fire safety, your bit that is. I get teh sense some people feel every which way about it. I'll bet some of it has to do with water quality for washing! Soft, hard etc...
At any rate. There was a lot of feedback all over the spectrum, and a lot of good information. Keep in mind too, these answers are based on personal opinion, from all over the country if not globe. I appreciate them all!


knitqueen said:


> This is my first post on this site, but I must say, I'm quite disappointed in the feedback about RH. RH is a staple yarn that has been on store shelves for, I suppose a 100 years? Many knitters/crocheters got their start in their chosen craft from this "economical" yarn. I myself started with it and I admit that the "better" brands are very nice to the touch as it slides on my needles. Who wouldn't like top notch yarn, but lets get real. How many babies have we heard about in the news that died in a fire, wrapped in a crocheted blankie made of el cheapo acrylic RH? It seems as though everyone is running scared of acrylic yarn and giving RH a bad rep. here.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have knit witih all name brands of yarn, the only ones i dont like are the really cheap ones, I love red hart, as do I love Caron, and Lion Brand. to be honest I shop sales, I am only 1/2 hour from herschners so I go there a lot, and they have wonderful sales.I like there return policy. I always purchase more yarn then I think I will need, I return it and get some more yarn that I do need. The help there is top notch


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably the reason you like the "hand" of wool-ease is that it's not 100% acrylic. . . . it's a blend which gives you the washability of the acrylic but the warmth and feel of the wool. Like many others, I don't really like 100% acrylic. . . . I have some and will use it up in charity knitting and afghans, etc. If I'm going to spend the time and effort for knit something, I want good yarn. . . . feel the same way about fabric. . . . I use less expensive fabric for potholders, etc., but for a full quilt, I want good quality quilt cotton. I may have to buy less, BUT I'd rather have the "good" stuff. . . . jj


----------



## knittwins (Feb 2, 2011)

I have knitted for a very long time and have used all types of yarn, but RH is my choice for gifts when I know the gift recipients don't have a clue how expensive yarn can be or how to care for it. You can always count on RH to wash and dry nicely. I also knitted a top-down sweater with RedHeart and have gotten nothing but compliments on it, and people are shocked when they find out I knitted it with RedHeart. As knitters we all need to be very aware that a lot of people do not have the budget to knit with very expensive yarn and this yarn is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

There's only one good use for RH Super Saver...I use it for waste yarn on my machine! I have a Bulky and even at needles that are 9mm apart, the fabric is like a potholder! (hmmmm did I just come up with another use? LOL)
Julie



Bancroft Spinner said:


> I have machine knit and woven with Red Heart yarns and I don't care for them one bit. Unless the tension on the knitting machine is extremely loose or the sett on the loom is 10 or less, the end result is a very stiff, boardlike fabric. But, that's just me. I prefer and better quality yarn and the difference in price isn't that extreme. Try a Caron Simply Soft - they also have some very nice colors.


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

I have tried using regular yarn, acrylic, like Red Heart over the years and I hated knitting and crocheting big projects. I have used since better quality yarns and now love knitting--the better quality yarns are so much easier to use, and wool or combinations knit/crochet so much easier and don't split like acrylics do.
Also, my grandkids say the acrylic I used in their toboggan hats itch them. So, for me, no more acrylic cheapies yarn (sorry red Heart). 
I am now loving cotton/acrylic Cotton Ease by Lion and Bamboo/Silk by Patons. Merino wool is wonderful stuff too.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Very good point about the fire resistance of wool. I do like wool-ease and I love working with Bamboo-ewe. I was just remembering my very careful daughter and she felted a wool-ease sweater so now it's fine for a teddy bear!


I didn't know that Woolease would shrink???
Mary in VT :?


----------



## jimyarm (Jan 22, 2011)

I never feed Red Heart yarn to my knitting machines. It just seems to have too much fiber and too scratchy to take a chance on jamming the machine or breaking needles. Makes my hands dry when I am knitting with straight needles. Rebelgal


----------



## JBrown (Mar 26, 2011)

As far as wear, I think Red Heart lasts forever. I have an afghan that I made for my dad over 30 years ago that was used in a nursing home and thru their laundry for a couple of years and I am still using that afghan today.
Jalia


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Marie84 said:


> I don't want to say it's good or bad, but I would much rather use a better grade yarn if I am going to put my time and efforts into what I am knitting. I find that Red Heart yarns knit up "heavy" not as soft. Years ago that was all that I used, I kinda think they've changed their quality of yarn.


I believe that Red Heart is celebrating their 75th year of yarn this year. Their customer service is the greatest. I used their service about a month ago.
I have an afghan that I knitted over 35 years ago. It is soft and has held up well. Their yarn is a little different now-a-days but still usable. I have used shampoo for special things and that helps the "itchies". Yup shampoo with conditioner does help acrylic yarn. 
I think that we are lucky in todays world that we have so many different yarns to use for so many different projects. 
And this is a great forum. I hope it never changes. It sort of reminds me of an old Yahoo group that I belonged to.
Happy knitting, 
Mary in VT


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

knitqueen said:


> This is my first post on this site, but I must say, I'm quite disappointed in the feedback about RH. RH is a staple yarn that has been on store shelves for, I suppose a 100 years? ... How many babies have we heard about in the news that died in a fire, wrapped in a crocheted blankie made of el cheapo acrylic RH?


I agree knitqueen. Some posts are a little "strident" against RH. I personally don't like the scratchiness but have nothing against acrylic.

Many people have gone over "to the other side" when it comes to safety for children. And that's ok. But if we actually got real we'd remember how many safety things weren't in place when we were kids and we came out ok. I grew up without seatbelts (in cars or on swings) or bicycle helmets, or skate elbow and knee pads and I've still got all my brains and other necessary parts.


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2011)

headlemk said:


> knitqueen said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first post on this site, but I must say, I'm quite disappointed in the feedback about RH. RH is a staple yarn that has been on store shelves for, I suppose a 100 years? ... How many babies have we heard about in the news that died in a fire, wrapped in a crocheted blankie made of el cheapo acrylic RH?
> ...


And therefore, the "verdict" is in the eye (or in this case needle) of the beholder.

We are all different, and our personalities are as diverse as the yarns available. And the fact is that we DO have choices, and that is a wonderful thing.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Claire
And therefore said:


> I agree 100%. We don't live in the dark ages, we have choices and if we all used exactly the same thing in exactly the same way, there might be some acrylic sheep out of a job.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

easy care is certainly an issue, depending on the recipient. The basic Red Heart can be a bit coarse and scratchy but depending on the use, that may or may not be an issue.

it will last forever in some form or other, like so many other petroleum-based plastic-type products, so there's also the environmental issue to consider.

I have some in my stash, will use it up eventually, but probably won't buy more. If you want to use acrylic, the Simply Soft is nicer to the touch.


----------



## Darla Kay (Mar 23, 2011)

Red Heart yarn is a good quality, reasonably priced yarn. I have made sweaters and afghans with it for years. Several of my projects are 10 years plus old, and they still look great. It can stretch out, just wash and dry, right back in shape. Don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree - it lasts forever and stands up to some pretty rough treatment, which makes it good for kids' clothes.


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used Red Heart yarn and always had very good results.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

NO ONE SAID NOT TO USE RH YARN. DO A LOT OF THINGS WITH IT.

YOU ARE BEING ENLIGHTENED ABOUT THE HAZARDS OF RH YARN.

USE IT BUT - REMEMBER FIRE SAFETY/HAZARD.


zonacolleen said:


> I have used Red Heart yarn and always had very good results.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

oh I didn't even think of the bamboo silk, that is an awsome yarn, have some for a sweater for my gg grandson. that is a wonderful yarn


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Dear Emily:

I have used Red Heart yarns for over 30 years, they work up well, wash very well & dry in the dryer extremely well!! I have never had any problem with any of their yarns, from baby softs, varigated, to the solid colors. They are reasonably priced & you can sometimes find the big pounders, therefore you have less knots to tie on large projects. I have made many newborn items, toddler, kindergarten through adult afghans & toys with the yarn & they last real well. My grandchildren, great nieces & nephews have had some of my afghans for 15 - 20 years & they last so well they never wear out!

Hope this helps you!

Marilyn


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never used REd heart. But probably you should be aware that there is REd heart and Red heart. There are many different yarns with different fiber content. Like just about any company nowadays I suppose.


----------



## asher123 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use Red Heart for blankets and afgans only. It washed and drys in the dryer with no pilling...for clothing or scarves for adults I do go for the better yarns...


----------



## kgaither (Mar 28, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Marie84 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to say it's good or bad, but I would much rather use a better grade yarn if I am going to put my time and efforts into what I am knitting. I find that Red Heart yarns knit up "heavy" not as soft. Years ago that was all that I used, I kinda think they've changed their quality of yarn.
> ...


Do you wash the item in the sink or tub, or in the washer? WOW, what great advise! I wonder how well that would work on some of the "itchier" wools? Great advice, thanks!!!


----------



## kgaither (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree knitqueen. Some posts are a little "strident" against RH. I personally don't like the scratchiness but have nothing against acrylic.

Many people have gone over "to the other side" when it comes to safety for children. And that's ok. But if we actually got real we'd remember how many safety things weren't in place when we were kids and we came out ok. I grew up without seatbelts (in cars or on swings) or bicycle helmets, or skate elbow and knee pads and I've still got all my brains and other necessary parts.[/quote]

:lol: I laughed out loud with your post. I could go on and on about this subject! Suffice it to say, you said it best and shorter than I would. I am not a RH hater, I do enjoy using it for some items and appreciate the years they have been in business.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I cannot tolerate working or wearing wool Alpaca is okay but beyond my budget most of the time. So I am limited to either cotton (which is totally non-elastic and cold in the NE winters) or acrylics. 

If I try to knit with the super wash wools, at least my hands don't crack as much, but they do crack. I don't know what other material to use. Silk isn't something I would like to knit with....too slippery. I made a doll for my granddaughter. I used a Satin Acrylic, and RH Kiss for the hair. It was the softest hair yarn I ever felt. And she loves it....but she is waitng for me to finish her dolly's belly button on my next visit.

Any ideas for us "delicate and allergic" flowers?

karen in albany, ny


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

red Heart Simply Soft is actually very nice... I use Red Heart if I am experimenting, and dont want to invest in better quality until i am comfortable in the project!

terri


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'VE BEEN HERE B4 [this topic -RH YARN VERDICT].

THIS A BIG CONCERN/TOPIC OF DISCUSION.

I SAY KNIT/CROCHET BE CRAFTY ALL AND BE HAPPY.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Red Heart yarn will probably last longer than all of us combined. It isn't the softest acrylic yarn but some colors are softer than others. Feel the yarn before you buy it. If it feels rough, find another color or another yarn. There are other inexpensive yarns that are softer. Red Heart has gorgeous colors and can be machine washed. Don't be afraid of it because it's so inexpensive. The only drawback to longevity in most acrylics is that they tend to pill. But, some natural yarns do too. How you handle the yarn has a lot to do with whether or not it pills. If it's abraded, it's more likely to. Washing (particularly in a washer) and rubbing when it's worn it what usually causes pilling. One variety of Premier yarns claims that it won't pill, but it isn't available locally and I haven't tried it.


----------



## gardengranny (Mar 24, 2011)

The only acrylic I've found that feels good and knits up well is Bernat's Satin and Satin Sport. Very soft and a few lovely colours.


----------



## old yarn lady (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's be kinder about Red Heart (which I never use); remember that many women can't afford the yarns we all prefer and they do lots of charitable knitting with good old Red Heart!


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you are knitting helmet liners for our soldiers, be aware that the requirements state they cannot be made of acrylic...because of the fire hazard. Only wool, cotton or other natural fibers are allowed.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

mary, when all is said and done... there will be Plastic bags, cockroaches,pampers, and Red Heart


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Love that philosophy!!!!


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

knitqueen said:


> This is my first post on this site, but I must say, I'm quite disappointed in the feedback about RH. RH is a staple yarn that has been on store shelves for, I suppose a 100 years? Many knitters/crocheters got their start in their chosen craft from this "economical" yarn. I myself started with it and I admit that the "better" brands are very nice to the touch as it slides on my needles. Who wouldn't like top notch yarn, but lets get real. How many babies have we heard about in the news that died in a fire, wrapped in a crocheted blankie made of el cheapo acrylic RH? It seems as though everyone is running scared of acrylic yarn and giving RH a bad rep. here.


I think we need to realize that for some of us, in small towns, there isn't a heck of a lot of choice. If we want more than a few colors, or a variety of variegated yarns, RH is nearly the only choice, at least in the Super Save skeins.
I have done a dozen pairs of slippers, using 2 strands of worsted weight yarn, and can you guess what brand it turned out to be? Yup, Red Heart..
I would love to use good yarn, but since the choices are limited, and I am hesitant to mail-order for yarn I haven't seen (or felt for softness), RH is my usual option. The nearest LYS isn't open when I can get there, and the nearest national name brand stores are nearly 100 miles away.
So, my options? Mail order, take my chances, wait until I get out of town, or take up some other hobby?
And since those slippers are gifts, and there are also mittens and hats as gift items, going to folks who won't hand-wash anything, acrylic seems to be the way to go. It is pretty simple to suggest that when these things are laundered, they go into a laundry load that gets fabric softener...


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

They will have to re-join the Counting Union...


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Red heart... Most of us learned on it....


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

headlemk said:


> Claire
> And therefore said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> They will have to re-join the Counting Union...


And let's all hope they don't get TOO friendly with those Nauga beasts in their spare time - I hate to think of what a fleecy Nauga hide pelt might feel like!


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

BGL said:


> tdivafreak said:
> 
> 
> > They will have to re-join the Counting Union...
> ...


NOT GOOD...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to feel "indifferent" about the safety factor...after seeing what melting sythetics do to the human body I changed my mind. The lives and the quality of the lives of those I knit for are important to me and not worth saving a few bucks or "ease of laundering for". 

I'm also an admitted yarn "snob". Acrylic...feels like acrylic and I want no part of it.


----------



## osbornlo (Feb 12, 2011)

Red heart is good for mittens, scarves, novelty items...but I wouldn't use it on any clothing items that were worn on the body. It has a acrylic almost plastic like feel and it's rough. I've started using Caron (sp?) yarn-it's not the greatest but it does feel softer.
I haven't tried any clothing item. I'm thinking about trying a tank top with it but I have a feeling it would feel hot and bulky?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

No one said they feel "indifferent" about the safety factor, Courier 770. We were discussing Red Heart yarns and if we enjoy knitting with it or not. All of us have our favorites.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't make a tank top of Red Heart for the reasons you state. A vest to wear over something else during winter would be nice - I've made a few of those


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I am knitting hats, scarves and mittens and a few small lapghans with Red Heart yarns. I wouldn't wear it next to my skin either. All my knitting is mostly for the homeless men because I know others like knitting with the pretty bright colors.


----------



## Pat Troglauer (Mar 22, 2011)

I have used RedHeart Yarn for many years and I am 73 years old, I agree some of it is a little course but the no dye lot seems to be true. I just started an afgan which has five colors in it and bought all new yarn because I did not think what I had bought several years ago and it matched what I already had? LOL


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I have to agree. . . . when I listen to some of the "safety" stuff going on I wonder how my children ever survived !!!!!!!!!! jj


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been disappointed in Red Heart many times. It just doesn't hold its shape. I personally prefer Caron or Vanna White's yarn as two that are comparable in price and much better results. I would like to see other opinions as well.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

elmajo said:


> I have been disappointed in Red Heart many times. It just doesn't hold its shape. I personally prefer Caron or Vanna White's yarn as two that are comparable in price and much better results. I would like to see other opinions as well.


I love Caron and Vanna White's yarns. Beautiful colors, soft and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Well are you ever a smart one to use shampoo & cond. Never ever thought of that one. Thanks for the tip!!! :thumbup:


----------



## katekb (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not bashing any company for what their product is, BUT, I am not able to use anything with acrylic to knit with or wear. Like I said b/4 there are so many different kinds of yarn to knit with than there used to be. Which I am happy about.
Back to knitting....


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

MY mom always used red heart yarn and I followed suite.I like the simply soft the best(I believe thats what they call it)I made a sweater for my daughter in law over ten years ago.I used red heart.Last year I moved in with my son and family after my husband passed away.We were going through some clothes and came upon the sweater.The sweater had stretched.It now fit me.Now she is very petite and I am big. I never made anything for myself except for scarfs,but now I have a sweater.It looks fine,but I have never had a sweater stretch like that before.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the simply soft... I made a afghan for my son with the super saver in black and the strips and trim in red simply soft.. it turned out wonderful... my problem with Red Heart is that it doesn't feed nicely, I'm constantly tugging on it, and towards the middle of the skein its a given that I will have at least a hour of untangling it and winding it into a ball... the only other thing I can think of is start out spending a lot of time winding it all into a ball from the beginging.. I did that with my red heart sock yarn.. I wanted to match the pattern so both socks looked the same....


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

Red Heart Yarn used to be very good yarn, but it has gotten coarse in the last few years. There is a lot of filler in their yarn, I have seen plastic actually coming out of a skein of yarn. I use it when i am making slippers for adults, and some other things, but mostly i use softer yarn, like Vanna White -- her yarn is so nice to work with. I also use simply soft by Caron it is nice.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I usually make my afghans with red heart, mostly because it washes so nicely. Have never had any problems with it. Sandra Lee


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I am as lost as a ball in tall grass. Because I am a newbie to knitting and RH just doesn't seem to measure up any longer, can you guys give a lost person the name of some other quality yarn, I dont mind spending the extra money as long as I am getting my moneys worth.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I like Red Heart for certain things. I knit slippers and I like it for them because it has more body. Kind of depends on what you are knitting as to what kind of yarn you want. I really like Hobby Lobby "I Love This Yarn" for caps and sweaters because it is a softer yarn. I have used the knitting worsted in it and it is great, also beautiful colors. As you noticed we all have different opinions and choices. I stay away from wool because for me it is itchy, but others love it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Now I am as lost as a ball in tall grass. Because I am a newbie to knitting and RH just doesn't seem to measure up any longer, can you guys give a lost person the name of some other quality yarn, I dont mind spending the extra money as long as I am getting my moneys worth.


Any of Vanna White's yarns, Love that Cotton, Love that Yarn, Caron Simply Soft...and many others that I don't know the names of. Those seem to be in my circle of yarns. Others have more expensive preferences, but these are moderately priced.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Patons has a nice worested weight yaarn which I have used for afghans. It is called Patons Decor. Norita from WI


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with Ann's 2 yarns and have had great luck with both.


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

I've read the hazards re acrylic yarn on this website..and was a little stunned, since I've made at 125 sweaters from various acrylics!! However, since I knit mainly for college students or young, busy moms with new babies, I was more concerned with ease in laundering...and drying. None of the above have shrunk and have been passed on to various members of this large family of mine..or siblings of friends' babies. I pray I haven't created a fire hazard for someone!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im hopeing i win the lottery so i can become a *yarn snob* but untill then my motto is *if it feels good..do it!*


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have noticed my nose itches a lot when using Red Heart.. its those fibers getting in the air.. unfortunatly if you go to the local department store at least in this area they only stock Red Heart.. so for a quick project thats what I use...


----------



## Pat Troglauer (Mar 22, 2011)

I too have knit many things from the Red Heart Yarn and have ben very satisfied.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

go on line, Herscherners is a good site, sometimes they have no shipping and if your from out of state you will save the state tax too


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

To napernana...if you have made that many items from Red Heart and a partying college student and sleep deprived new moms survived it can't be all that bad...lol


----------



## Rebecca Rankin (Jan 24, 2011)

Amen to that! Knit less with quality! :thumbup:


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I just bough red heart soft yarn today and itis very nice. IT bets RHregular to pieces. Also, Vanna White is nice, but unless it is on sale it is expensive. I have bought it 2 for $5.00 and that is not bad.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I have knitted a lot w/RH yarn also, but lately it is no soft and it is not a very good yarn to hold up when making an afghan. It gets little balls all over it w/washing it. Not a good yarn to make something special for someone


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I like Bernat Satin (both worsted and sport) for softness, and it has a nice sheen to it as well. Michaels often has it on sale, too.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, I like it also. I make scarves with it and they are so nice and soft.


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi. I've been using Red Heart yarns for a long time, but only for certain types of projects. I always use softer yarns for baby things, but RH yarn is quite durable, comes in nice colors, and doesn't split easily. It's great for afghans, eyeglass cases, hats, etc. Sandi


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Gosh ... I've made afghans with RHyarn for years and they're still being used. Have several in my house that my Mom knit and they get washed all the time since the cats really like to sleep on them. Friends have never complained about balling/pilling, but then again I have to keep reminding them that they are washable! One friend was sending hers to the dry cleaner! Now she's clued in and keeps it out in her living room all the time. Sandi


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I have made many things with red heart also but have also used patons,and lion brand.I bought Vanna White yarn at our local Job lot store which is a store that buys overstocked things. They have a good selection of yarn.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess I may as well throw in my thoughts on this subject too. May as well call myself "an acrylic yarn snob" as I guess as after reading the many posts on this thread I realize I am what I am and I'm darned proud of it! Nobody else has to ever like my choice of yarn and I'm ok with that. I use what I use because I like what I like. Granted, some of the Red Heart yarns are a bit scratchy and some aren't. Funny thing is, I still like the product and still recommend it. Yarn choice is a personal preference and I will never cram my choice of yarn down any one's throat for it truly is a personal choice. Besides Red Heart and especially the softer Red Heart yarn that is out, I also like Caron Simply Soft, any of the Lion Brand and Bernat yarns as well as Vanna's yarn. Have made projects using all these yarns and was well satisfied with the outcomes as were the recipients of the items. They all worked just fine and have worn very well for the various items I made with them. As far as wool yarn or wool blend yarns go I find them to be extremely scratchy. I choose not to use them. My choice and my preference. I am extremely allergic to wool yarns of any kind and combination, and so are several of my friends and family so I choose not to use those yarns. Again, that's my choice and my preference. It is no fun using a yarn type that makes me or others break out in severe hives or have an asthma attack. To put my time into knitting or crocheting anything using any form of wool yarn would be a huge waste of my time and my money and would only make me extremely ill on top of it all. Receiving an item made out of wool from someone as a gift would be totally useless to me. This is why I prefer to use acrylic yarns. I think for the items I make and the people who receive them, including items I make for any kind of charity donations, it is the smartest choice. I also let people know the item is made of acrylic yarn and the wash and care instructions. My brother and my dad were both firemen so yes I am well aware of fire dangers. Fire is not choosy of what and how it melts regardless of what an item is made out of and I have personally seen items that were made out of wool or wool blends burn just as rapidly and badly as items made out of acrylic or other fibers. None of us may ever be dressed appropriatly when a fire or accident of any kind occurs. Again the usage of a particular type of yarn over another is a personal choice.It seems that we all make the choices we make in using the fibers we use to knit and crochet with for very personal reasons and am sure we all make those choices out of love for our family and friends and people we haven't met yet. These are strictly my choices for the yarns I use and my reasons for using them. Choices are good and make life interesting. Without them life would be dull and boring. I knit and crochet because I like to and doing so helps me to relax from the chaotic world we live in, not because I want to live up to someone else's choices in the fibers I use or don't use. Whatever fibers you chose to use, enjoy and happy knitting and crocheting and share those pictures with us of your finished projects.
Carol L.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Carol L. I agree with you 100 percent. I like acrylic yarn much better than wool and I find wool very itchy too. I have found Hobby Lobbys acrylic yarn to be wonderful to knit with. It is called "I Love This Yarn (knitting worsted). All their different yarns are "I Love This ----. I like their cotton yarn also. I am making a neck down sweater with the knitting worsted now. I am using a yarn that stripes. The sweater is turning out very pretty. I also like Red Heart. Have fun knitting with that acrylic yarn.


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

Itis a matter of choice for the yarn that we use. I thnk it depend on what project we are making and who it is for; the same as color.


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

Carol L: 

I loved your response & am too a lover of Red Heart acrylic yarn. I have probably made thousands of items for others out of that yarn & none have caught on fire yet! I too agree that anything can burn or melt, anything! There is nothing safe, including our mattresses that we put our children to sleep on at night, they might say they won't burn, but I don't trust anything as far as fires go!!! Unless you've ever experienced a fire, which I have, you don't have a clue as to what damage it can do, unless you are a firefighter, which my father-in-law was a volunteer firefighter! Who knows what half the products we buy for our homes are made out of, junk from other countries, etc. You said everything I wanted to say & then some!!! Good for you, you make perfect sense! 

Marilyn


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

It sort of depends upon the use to which you put it. I use it for things that need to be durable.

Hint: toss a whole skein, straight from the store, into the wash and into the dryer before knitting it and it will be considerably softer. Or launder the completed project.


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

anastasiatheo001 said:


> It sort of depends upon the use to which you put it. I use it for things that need to be durable.
> 
> Hint: toss a whole skein, straight from the store, into the wash and into the dryer before knitting it and it will be considerably softer. Or launder the completed project.


I'd never thought of laundering the skein before knitting...well wrapped in a lingerie bag, I assume 

What about laundering wool yarn before using? I expect we would have a shrunken skein....but would it be knittable?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

donna, unless the wool is a "super wash" type of wool, I think you'd have a felted mess. i.e. it is unlikely to be knittable.

I'd be afraid of tangles beyond the imagination on any skein of yarn put through a wash cycle, laundry bag or not. I'd want to hear a lot more input on laundered skeins of yarn, no matter the fiber. Besides, my kitty only likes yarn that's being or been knitted. For me, washing comes afterward to erase kitty's contribution to the project.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree, but I've found that softer yarns knit up tighter and I need to use a larger size needle for the pattern. Pays to do a swatch to check the gauge of the yarn.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've joked and called myself a "yarn snob" but I have distinct reasons for "bypassing" yarns and yarn companies...and I've been beated up and bruised for it.


I believe in protecting our environment...and jobs. I won't purchase yarns that are mostly made from chemicals for very specific reasons and I believe we should all do our level best to support manufacturers that keep jobs right here in the USA.

Those choices cost ME at the register and it's a choice I make..though I don't expect others to make the same choices.

We all make choices in our lives..be it based on finances, health or other factors.

My "snob" factor has more to it than meets the eye. Allergies, watching family members lose jobs to foreign competitors..all weigh in my "snob factor".

In the long run we really all pay...either at the register or in taxes.

There was a commercial not long ago "do you want it to hurt now or later"..regarding heartburn....I think that applies to many things in life....hurt now...or hurt later.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind reply, I will surely give those a try. I am so knew that someone could sell me some shoe laces for yarn and I would probably try it. 
I thank you again for your advice.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

courier, I apologize for being among those who have beat up on you, and I have. However, I'm forced to do it some more. I'm going to be insensitive and say a lot of people can afford nothing else but inexpensive yarns like Red Heart. You are disregarding them very overtly. I have had a very similar job to yours and those jobs are more environmentally unfriendly than manufacturing acrylics. From the fuel that is burned in the vehicles to the even more significant fuel use in planes that transport the items to you to deliver, the environmental cost of acrylics and other fibers based on the same organic molecules that are burned and pumped into the air by land vehicles and planes that your job relies on are pretty pallid. I understand your opinion of acrylics but when the paycheck that buys the more environmentally friendly product is based on environmentally toxic means of transportation, I think you need to rethink some of your philosophy and definitely be more considerate of the many people who rely on those yarns not only because of preference but from necessity. The comment attributed to Marie Antoinette "let them eat cake" comes to mind. Nuff said on my part. I really apologize for beating up on you but you really need to be more considerate of those who do rely on inexpensive yarns and stop pushing an environmental issue that you really have no room to. If you'll be less strident in how you state your opinions, I promise I wll be also. I'm not asking you to change your opion, but only your bashing people over the head with it and being inconsiderate in how you state things.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't think I was being inconsiderate of others, merely stating an opinion. And for your information we use LEV, vehicles, hybrids, and e-85 fuel vehicles..but how would you know that? 

Thank you for once again beating me up on my opinion..have a nice evening.


----------



## Marilyn Leuschke (Feb 7, 2011)

There are lots of good yarns, Red Heart included, that are all made in the USA! I agree on buying products made in the USA!

Did you all see the news article where they went in and emptied houses of all products not made in the USA? The sad part was that the homes were basically empty, & they felt bad & left some of the appliances even though they weren't made in the USA, I'm talking carpets were gone, all dishes, etc. everything! Sad, we have done this to ourselves! I now look at labels more carefully!

Marilyn


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Many yarns may be made in the USA but they are still imported fibers. I will continue doing what I like, buy the acrylic yarns I can afford and take advantage of sale prices on all name brands for my charity work and no one is going to make me feel bad for knitting a warm hat for a homeless person or giving a gift of an acrylic item to a relative or friend.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Many yarns may be made in the USA but they are still imported fibers. I will continue doing what I like, buy the acrylic yarns I can afford and take advantage of sale prices on all name brands for my charity work and no one is going to make me feel bad for knitting a warm hat for a homeless person or giving a gift of an acrylic item to a relative or friend.


I am so in agreement with you! I feel if I need to avoid listening to or reading certain comments by someone, I am free to do that too. I accept the fact there are and always will be those who cannot or simply will not see how their actions or words affect others and no matter what just want to be critical of others and their choices and those are probably the same people who are incapable of admitting to any types of wrong doings, and I make my choice in not stooping to their level. I can still show respect to that person and simply accept them for who they are and what they believe in. I do not have to allow others to control my thoughts and feelings. Enjoy your projects and happy knitting and crocheting!
Carol L.


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

I use only acrylic or cotton yarn. My husband is allergic to wool so I don't like the fibers in the house.
I've use Red Heart over the years, but the quality has diminished over the years. It's now coarse with a plastic feel. 
Loops and Threads yarn available at Michaels is softer and knits up nicer.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Where was this did'nt see it!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree!!!! :-D


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I didn't think I was being inconsiderate of others, merely stating an opinion. And for your information we use LEV, vehicles, hybrids, and e-85 fuel vehicles..but how would you know that?
> 
> Thank you for once again beating me up on my opinion..have a nice evening.


Courier,
I don't honestly think that anyone, myself included, really is trying to "beat you up" on your opinion. It is afterall your opinion and one which seems to be very dear to you and there is nothing wrong with that. What I have tried to get you to see in my comments on this thread and others is that I personally don't want to see anyone beat up for sharing their opinion, as listening to what people share allows me to make new and better informed decisions on things I choose to do or items I choose to make or new products I choose to try, do to comments given on these threads. Since I have joined the forum I have read with great interest some of the comments you have made and found the info you have shared to be extremely helpful in many areas for me and I'd like to personally thank you for that. You seem to be a very experienced knitter who obviously enjoys the craft and that is so awesome. I have also seen you post comments that I know people will be very hurt and maybe even offended by, and that is what irritates me as well as concerns me. Maybe that person is a newcomer to knitting or crocheting who comes on the forum seeking advice as well as friendship and reads those messages as their first threads and then feels inferior or put down or offended by those remarks and then may even feel that as you stated, "beaten up" for asking a simple question and no longer feels welcome on this site. While you may not even be aware of it, at times your answers do come across as being very harsh with a holier than thou attitude and even I get the feeling that I must do things as you say because it "sounds" as you are the only person in authority and the only person who has the correct answer. I'm sure you don't mean for that to happen as I've followed some postings you've done recently and they seem to be of genuine concern and compassion. I could choose to keep quiet and not make any postings regarding any of these comments but I guess that is just not my way. I simply don't like to see any one hurt by any thing and I know first hand how words can hurt. If I have hurt you in any way that was never my intention. I see you feel you have been hurt though. I'm sorry for that. I am not looking for a cat fight and that was never my intention. I just want to enjoy this forum with all of you and consider all of you my friends - yourself included. I personally do ask though that you, as well as anyone, really give some thought to how the response you make may come across to the person you are responding to and to do so in a kind and compassionate way. None of us wants to feel "beat up" for sharing our feelings or opinions as to things we believe in or what works best for us. I have felt that way to many comments you have made on a thread and even though my head tells me to think logically and see that you probably didn't mean to come across as harsh, etc., that is how my heart felt when I read the comment. I felt hurt. Simply said. And it wasn't even my thread. I've been around the block a time or two and can be pretty thick skinned when I need to be. Just didn't think I would need to be on a place as great as this forum is. I honestly hope you will continue to share with us and that we can put aside the ill feelings, if there are any more, and just continue to enjoy each other and the craft we so love and quit judging each other. In peace. Happy knitting.
Carol L.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Carol. I think attacking the company I work for (and own stock in) was a bit "low"..(not by you). I state opinions very matter of factly and it has never been my intention to belittle..only to state my opinion. In the future I'll be very sure to keep my opinions to myself, lest I be accused of a vendetta, of being a snob, and working for a company that deliberately goes about the business of destroying our environment.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Enough all ready!! We beat this yarn thing to death. Every one has their own preference of yarn, I included.


----------



## deeen (Apr 11, 2011)

New here, and I didn't know about the fire hazard, but should have. I just know that I don't like how it feels and know it won't have any stretch...
I like cotton yarns like cream and sugar (??) and Lion Brands, as well as other bulkies and mohair-like yarns. I'm just discovering how many wonderful yarns there are since retiring last year!!
I'm happy to have a good reason to just pass by the RH section in the store!!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Enough all ready!! We beat this yarn thing to death. Every one has their own preference of yarn, I included.


"You go girl"


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Deeen, Welcome! I too enjoy Sugar and cream for this time of year, it will make some really nice potato chip scarves for Mother's Day gifts!

Enjoy

Terri


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok - I'm curious! What is a potato chip scarf?


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

HI ELMAJO!

POTATO CHIP SCARVES ARE THE TWIRLY SCARVES. CLAIR PRINTED THE PATTERN A FEW WEEKS AGO, AND I AM HAVING SO MUCH FUN KNITTING THEM! I'VE BEEN KNITTING THEM WITH SUGAR AND CREAM COTTON YARN , AND THEY ARE GRET SPRING SCARVES NAD WILL ALSO MAKE GREAT MOTHER'S DAY GIFTS!!!


TERRI


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds so interesting - I'd love to see what they look like. I wonder if there is a way to search for a pattern that posted previously. does anyone know? Thanks, Elaine


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

elmajo said:


> Sounds so interesting - I'd love to see what they look like. I wonder if there is a way to search for a pattern that posted previously. does anyone know? Thanks, Elaine


http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&searchText=potato+chip+scarf


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

elmajo said:


> Sounds so interesting - I'd love to see what they look like. I wonder if there is a way to search for a pattern that posted previously. does anyone know? Thanks, Elaine


 I WILL MESSAGE YOU WITH IT!

TERRI


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

tdivafreak said:


> elmajo said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds so interesting - I'd love to see what they look like. I wonder if there is a way to search for a pattern that posted previously. does anyone know? Thanks, Elaine
> ...


MJS JUST PUT UP THE LINK...


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies. This is the "best" site with the "best" participants. I've learned so much in such a short time. Much appreciated. elmajo (Elaine)


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Regarding the Potato Chip Scarf.. how do u turn ur work in the middle of a row.. is there a vid on youtube about this ????.. Im a blonde so things need to be explained clearly..lol


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

elmajo said:


> Thanks so much ladies. This is the "best" site with the "best" participants. I've learned so much in such a short time. Much appreciated. elmajo (Elaine)


Hi Elaine

I think your kitty is cute...almost as cute as mine 

I've made a potato chip scarf and love it (so easy). I will be making more.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Donna: I love your kitty also - So similar! Light nose vs. Dark nose. I definitely want to make the Potato Chip scarf as well. It looks like a lot of fun. Suddenly I am making a huge list of things to make! Elaine


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

donna712 said:


> elmajo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much ladies. This is the "best" site with the "best" participants. I've learned so much in such a short time. Much appreciated. elmajo (Elaine)
> ...


And your Kit Ten looks like my Ginger. Another Torty. Mary in VT


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

and is there a connection between knitters and torties?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

donna712 said:


> and is there a connection between knitters and torties?


Interesting question since two of my ten cats are. One rescued just last fall.


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I find basic Red Heart yarn too coarse for my tastes, especially since I make so many baby and children's garments. I find Cotton Ease (Lion Brand) has a much nicer hand and is machine wash/dry. Lovely colors, too. However, there are other yarns that are also a nice blend of natural and acrylic fibers. Check out sites such as Annie's Attic, Lion Brand, Caron, Mary Maxim, Berroco, etc. to get an idea, then search the internet for the best prices.


----------



## deeen (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!
I just received a Lion Brand catalog in the mail, and I've marked nearly every page as interesting or as having a pattern I like...

The catalog has some really interesting yarns like wool with stainless steel which is interesting to me because I'm also doing some jewelry, and recycled tee shirt cotton yarn.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love those cats, ladies! My daughter-in-law has one. Mine is a short-haired ginger called Tiger and has unpredictable moods swings, but loves yarn to play with besides his felt mouse. Finally washed it and discovered that it must have katnip inside it, which produced a slight stain. I knitted a cat toy with some katnip inside the stuffing, but the mouse is still his favourite. He often takes it to his dish and leaves it there. Not sure if he thinks he's offering it food or not. so cute, but we're always picking it up and putting it in his basket. Don't think we'll ever teach him to put it back himself. Talking about the cat and knitting link, I came across a crochet and 'women in mining' link in outback Australia. We all love to have some creative projects 'on the go' as they are good stress releases. I also found a website where a fellow has made a career on TV interviewing people who own cats and have unusual stories to tell, eg. a cat got the attention of it's owner and led him to the door where he saw a plane above the house next door. He alerted the owners and lives were saved from the burning house. Has anyone been on this show with their amazing cats? Can't remember the title, something like 'World of Animals'


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great story! animals are wonderful, don't know what I would do without my "Dreamer" he's my buddy :-D


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Buddy looks so cute and cuddly. My sister had an Australian Blue Heeler (cattle dog) and he was so spoilt. She called him Racki because his markings looked like a raccoon. Quite often got called Coonie. Sadly passed away recently and she is waiting for his ashes to arrive to make a shrine with a collage of his photos and his teddies.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Am very sorry to hear about your sisters dog. Losing a pet can be very painful :-(


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. Have a nice day with Buddy!


----------



## KnitNCrochetFreak (Apr 20, 2011)

Reading thru this forum feed, has left me a little concerned and confused...
Simply Soft is by Caron, not RedHeart
LionBrand Wool-Ease is not acrylic...
I'm not trying to start an argument or hurt feelings...
But misleading information can be very frustrating to new and old knitters and crocheters. 
RedHeart is an affordable acrylic yarn that springs back and wears well...I have used it for years for afghans and throws...To soften it, I soak in a super concentrate of fabric softener which bonds to the acrylic and continues to stay soft for years, before washing.
Simply Soft is another affordable acrylic yarn, but from experience tends to be inconsistent is weight, I have come across numerous skeins that bounce from DK(3) to Heavy Worsted(5) in the same skein.
LionBrand Wool-Ease is a Wool blend...I don't care for it, it has a harsh rough texture.

Have a Great Easter Weekend! ;-)


----------



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Speaking as a beginner it is awesome. I can try things, practice, and experiment without breaking the bank. Plus it is readily available. I love red heart.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I am wearing a sweater coat today that is made from Red Heart yarns in 1972, have worn it around campfires, barbecues and burning leaves in the yard all these years. Like anything else, if it is flammable, you have to be careful but not paranoid. I have made well over 400 sweater coats, scarf and hat sets and even more scarves to hand out to homeless shelters. One year a woman became almost hysterical when I brought in my boxes full of items to donate, she was bringing in hats and mittens made from wool. She told them they had to turn my things away as the poor homeless people would be burned to death if they were around a fire. The man in charge asked if she thought just because someone was homeless that they had thrown their brains away because they had never had a complaint of any kind in all the years(at that time it was about 12) I had been bringing my winter things in and the people were smart enough not to stick their arms or heads in a fire. He told her my items may not be wool but they could easily be washed, and didn't have to have special treatment like her items did as a homeless person rarely had access to a washer and dryer unless they could get things done at a laundromat.
Have always been happy that my things were accepted and that there was no problem with making them in acrylics. Yes, I know wool is better and that today's yarns are different, but Red Heart has always been a staple and lasts so much longer then many others I have tried. Have used Love that Yarn from Hobby Lobby and Simply Soft, but always go back to RH.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

KnitN, re Lion Brand Wool Ease, most colors are 80% acrylic with 20% wool. Some of the colors have other fibers such as polyester in the blend, but the proportion of wool in the blend doesn't seem to exceed 20%. I think I'd classify it as acrylic for all practical purposes.
Red Heart can sometimes be abrasive to knit with. I alwasy "feel" the skein of Red Heart or any yarn to see if it is rough and if it is, I don't buy it, I find another yarn. Simply Soft is always soft and I imagine that inconsistencies in diameter don't matter as long as the yarn knits to gauge. Boucles are inconsistent in diameter along the length of the yarn but knit to gauge. 
Lion Brand's Vanna's Choice is as rough feeling as any color of Red Heart and I don't use it. If I want an inexpensive acrylic I always check Hobby Lobby's standard acrylic (I Love this Yarn) because it is consistently soft. Then I check Red Heart because it has the best selection of colors of any yarn except for the gorgeous stripes of Hobby Lobby's acrylic worsted. Third on my list is Caron. But, for some uses, I always choose Caron and for others, my first and last stop is my local yarn shop because I'm lucky enough to be able to afford it it, at least small doses. If I want a novelty yarn in large quantities I go to Yarn Paradise so I can get it at a bargain price. A few outspoken people on the forum object to Red Heart on principle because it is acrylic. That is the be all and end all for them and nothing else matters. I think anyone should use the yarn they want, and are comfortable using. Everyone has a different comfort level and preference. Acrylics and polyesters don't fade and they last and last and last. They are apparently not as warm as animal fibers, but they are usually warm enough. Red Heart is inexpensive, comes in colors galore, and endures through countless machine washes. Go for it!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Zipknitter made me smile with her story even though I know she was being very serious. While others here have worried about our seniors or anyone wearing out charity items made with Red Heart yarns I have always thought to myself, that's dumb because the smoke will get to them long before they burn/melt in a tragic fire.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

PaKnitter and Zipknitter: amen!


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a ton of Red Heart from my grandmother and mother and I don't like using it at all. It seems so coarse. I have made a winter scarf but don't like the feel of it on my skin. I don't know what I'm going to do with it all. Maybe take photos and advertise for sale on this site.

I mostly use Lion Brand Cotton Ease for children and infant clothes. It is soft, stretchy and machine wash/dry which is so important for busy mothers. Of course if you are going to knit something as an heirloom I would use a lovely soft natural fiber and include care instructions with it as I do for all the items I gift or sell.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Ladies I apologize for stating Lion Cotton Ease is 100% cotton. The lady that posted it 50% Cotton and 50% acrylic is correct. I found a label. Thanks for correcting me. I still like the yarn. Their are several brands that are 100% which are even softer and more expensive.
Kitty Jo


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I have a good friend who uses nothing but Red Heart and she tells me that I am a "yarn snob" but I hate RH. It seems to "squeek" as the needles stretch it. OK, I can't hear it squeek but that's how it feels. 

I prefer 100% wool or washable wool and I'd LOVE to be able to afford the terrific silk or bamboo yarns.

But I'd tell anyone that, aside from the safety concern with any company's acrylic, try the different yarns and use something that gives you pleasure to use. RH certainly is one of the least expensive and it does wear well and stand up to machine washing and drying.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I am totally in LOVE with Red Heart Soft! (not "simply soft" that's by Caron) It washes beautifully and I think it comes out of the dryer even softer than it went in.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

KnitNCrochetFreak said:


> Reading thru this forum feed, has left me a little concerned and confused...
> Simply Soft is by Caron, not RedHeart
> LionBrand Wool-Ease is not acrylic...
> I'm not trying to start an argument or hurt feelings...
> ...


You're exactly right. Simply Soft IS by Caron. Red Heart's equivalent is just called "Soft". I'm not a big fan of Simply Soft although I do use it on very rare occassions. I have found that it pills terribly with use. Red Heart Soft has never pilled on me after repeated washes. Also, Red Heart Super Saver does soften after it's been washed. So, give it a go and see what you think!


----------

